# Firestone Destination M/T Mud Tires



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

Repost from ClubTouareg now that we're a happy family again








When Petersen's 4wheel&offroad noted that the Destinations were available in 265/70/17, I knew I had to get them. 
So I bought myself a second set of wheels and put them on. 
















I won't be driving them around town much but I wanted to get a sense of how they perform on the highway (and around town) before I would take them on family vacation. 
Observations: 
Noise: They are considerably louder than my Bridgestone Revo ATs at intermediate speeds. Once you get on the highway and drive >60mph, the difference disappears. I was very pleased with that. 
Looks: They look oversized and a little silly when air suspension is set to regular drive height. So I decided to see what they look like with the suspension in offroad mode .... muuuuch better. The proper proportions are restored. See above picture. 
Control: They're definitely wobblier than 255/60/17 street tires, especially with the suspension in offroad setting. So I put the suspension into sport (which, when you're in offroad setting, does not lower it but only stiffens it). I'm absolutely amazed at the ride quality using these settings. Plus, you sit more than 2 inches higher than usual (1.5 in from the tires, and another 0.8 inches from the suspension in offroad level), and it's noticeable. 
Prediction: They'll rock on the rocks. I can't wait to hit the trail!!!!
End of repost.
Some more observations: they work fine at lowered ride height (i.e., Auto-Height and Sport setting).


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Firestone Destination M/T Mud Tires (sciencegeek)*

As I said before, they look great and should function even better.
side note: your speedo now reads 5mph slower than before but since VW speedos read 3mph faster than actual you are only traveling 2mph faster than what your speedo reads.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Firestone Destination M/T Mud Tires (sciencegeek)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Great looking tire! Wish they came in R18


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Firestone Destination M/T Mud Tires (NefariousVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NefariousVW* »_side note: your speedo now reads 5mph slower than before but since VW speedos read 3mph faster than actual you are only traveling 2mph faster than what your speedo reads.

That's exactly right. (Actually, are you sure that it's just a constant that gets added, rather than a factor that makes the difference proportional to speed?) Anyway, my speedo is super-accurate with the Revo 265/65s, but now it runs just a tad slow. Which means that when I cruise around town in offroad setting it won't lower itself when I exceed 43 mph, it will go down at 45 mph.








leebo, thanks. why don't you get yourself a set of 17" wheels? You'll have a couple more tire choices. I paid $500 incl. shipping from Florida.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Firestone Destination M/T Mud Tires (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_...leebo, thanks. why don't you get yourself a set of 17" wheels? You'll have a couple more tire choices...

17" rims won't fit over the front brake calipers...


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Firestone Destination M/T Mud Tires (leebo)*

d'oh! I didn't know that. Just V10 or V8 also?


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Firestone Destination M/T Mud Tires (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_d'oh! I didn't know that. Just V10 or V8 also?

17's work fine on a V8:








HTH


----------



## beechbum (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Firestone Destination M/T Mud Tires (sciencegeek)*

Great Looking Tires! That almost makes me want to switch to a V8! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwfans (Nov 30, 2001)

*off road*



science geek said:


> I'm absolutely amazed at the ride quality using these settings. Plus, you sit more than 2 inches higher than usual (1.5 in from the tires, and another 0.8 inches from the suspension in off-road level), and it's noticeable.
> Prediction: They'll rock on the rocks. I can't wait to hit the trail!!!!
> End of repost.
> Some more observations: they work fine at lowered ride height (i.e., Auto-Height and Sport setting).


 Have you taken your T-reg off road to test the tires or is your T-reg like most compensator trucks with big tires and it never sees dirt or mud? I have been through mud up to the window seals and not a drop of water leaked in, nor did we get stuck compared to some other 4x4's. 

I was wondering what the T-reg would look like with big beefy treads and now I see that I like it! I am thinking about the Toyo MT's since my brother had some on his excursion and they appears to be quieter than most M&S Tires with good tread and sidewall. 

I can use some more side wall grip for off roading in the T-reg. check out some of my pictures in the snow and off road. here is a link to the video of the Tayuha Mud pits. 

http://s170.photobucket.com/albums/u262/vwfans/Tahuya 14 Nov 09/?action=view&current=MyMovie.mp4


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

I am sure he has used them offroad since this thread is over four years old now. If you read his post this is his offroad setup and not daily driver wheels.


----------



## Greenad4 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just to make sure do they rub at all...I don't have air suspension and I have a v6 2008 let me know please


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Greenad4 said:


> Just to make sure do they rub at all...I don't have air suspension and I have a v6 2008 let me know please


 They probably do rub since they work out to a 31.6" diameter tire and that is pretty much at the limit you can run on a non TDI. Suspension really does not play into it meaning steel over air since they both utilize the same space in the wheel wells. I run a 245/70/17 and I get minor rubbing on my intercooler vents on the inside of the front wheel wells on mine. I get rubbing on the liner on slow speed hard turns.


----------

